# Увеличил расстояние между ребрами



## Дмитрий2222 (23 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте. Сходил к врачу (на мануальную терапию), он провел манипуляции (вроде 2 или 3) по "увеличению расстояния между ребрами", путем резких поворотов в сторону (2 или 3 раза резко повернул в разные стороны вроде. в этот момент он сказал чтобы я был расслаблен. были хрусты. один раз вроде ногу на кушетку забросил). Кто-нибудь из вас делал такие манипуляции? У кого-нибудь есть картинкка ребер до и после этих манипуляций. Вообще, зачем это делается, увеличивается расстояние то?? Что изменяется от этого и в каких местах. Может после этих манипуляций что-то на что-то давить, или на позвоночнике что-то сдвинуться с места? Потому-что после этого (не сразу, а через день или два) у меня появились такие симптомы: постоянное усиленное сердцебиение,  головокружение и подташнивание (подташнивание начало появляется где-то через недели 2. появляется периодически), иногда становится трудно дышать (т.е начинаю дышать глубоко), плохо себя чувствую. Нет это не Панические атаки Панические атаки появяются и проходят. Тут все держится пассивно. И подташниваний  при атаках не появляется. Меня не разу еще не тошнило, но ощущение подташнивания появляется (подташнивание не может быть психикой, и у меня сейчас стресса просто нет). Еще: После этих манипуляций у меня появился хруст при поворотах головы в лево и право (слабо слышащиеся в области шеи (ближе к голове вроде) и хрусты при вращении плечами (по кругу) (хрусты слышны сильней). Еще когда поднимаю плечи и очень резко их опускаю вниз, у меня по рукам по области мизинцев как бьет током. ( потом через некоторое время вроде как покалывание очень слабое появляется в этих же местах (почти не чувствуется, но есть, на мезинцах) До этих манипуляций хрустов небыло никаких. МРТ делал за 3 месяца до этого. Там ничего нет.  Только остеохандроз на всех отделах. (Сейчас я уже сделал УЗДГ шеи - там все нормально).  Прошу рассказать из-за чего может быть каждый этот симптом (удары током, подташнивания, хрусты..) и что делать, проверить, как лечить? может рентген грудной клетки сделать? Заранее спасибо.


----------



## горошек (23 Окт 2017)

Дмитрий2222 написал(а):


> И подташниваний при атаках не появляется. Меня не разу еще не тошнило, но ощущение подташнивания появляется (подташнивание не может быть психикой, и у меня сейчас стресса просто нет).


Может. И тошнота и даже рвота. У дочери было. И стресс может быть не вот сейчас, а предварительно затяжной, а в один момент выстрелить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Окт 2017)

Никак не связанные проблемы.
Ухудшение через 2 дня, скорее все это от сомнений и переживаний.
Устранение функциональных блоков в грудном отделе не может влиять на шейные отдел в прямом воздействии, только в опосредованном, то есть вслед за увеличением подвижности в грудном, увеличивается и в шейном, что в принципе хорошо.
Сейчас надо успокоиться и делать ЛФК, много и долго.
Помните, при выполнении ЛФК, особенно тренировочного уровня, боли в мышцах и связках могут и должны быть.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Окт 2017)

Ваш мануальный терапевт Вас обманул!


----------

